# Weinblatt



## lazi (3. Oktober 2003)

Hier ist ein Schnappschuss den ich letzte Woche in den Weinbergen gemacht habe


----------



## greengoblin (4. Oktober 2003)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, ein stimmungsvolles Foto. Das macht einem Lust auf einen Spaziergang in den Weinbergen... 
Aber sowas gibts hier nicht   
Gruss
greengoblin


----------



## lazi (5. Oktober 2003)

Tja,bei uns gibts sowas.In der Hügellandschaft un bei der schönen Sonne sind die Trauben dieses Jahr gut gereift



Das hier war am selben Tag


----------



## greengoblin (5. Oktober 2003)

Auch schön! Man kommt sich bei der Perspektive  vor wie ein kleiner Käfer im
Gras-Urwald ... Übrigens - Weinlaub gibts hier auch, aber vom wilden
Wein. Davon habe ich kürzlich auch ein Foto gemacht, ich lads demnächst
mal hier hoch.
Gruss
greengoblin


----------



## orange (11. Oktober 2003)

*grünschnabel *

Also das 2te Bild gefällt  Hättest nur den Grashalm rechts nicht mitknipsen sollen. Sonst kann ich nur sagen sehr schönes Motiv und nen guter Denkanstoss  .... mal sehn wann ich mal wieder ins Grüne gehe und die Kamera dabei hab 

think orange


----------



## t0ny (11. Oktober 2003)

Sorry für die Unterbrechung, aber könnte man in diesem Thread nicht auch noch andere Bilder reinstellen? Ich denke da vor allem an das zweite Bild mit dem Gras. Weil das gerade so schön zum Thema passt und ein neuer Thread deswegen - meiner Meinung nach - unpassend wäre.
Ich hätte da nämlich auch noch 'aus der Sicht eines Käfers'-Bilder. Problem: Alles was nah ist, ist etwas unscharf, da 'billige' Digicam. Mit einer richtigen Spiegelreflex-Cam oder halt einer digitalen Spiegelrefelx-Cam wäre das besser.
P.S.: Das Weinblatt sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## greengoblin (19. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
hier kommt mein Weinlaub (vom wilden Wein) Ich konnte
nicht anders - ich mußte wieder ein nahtloses Muster
daraus basteln.  Ob das schon Sucht ist
Gruss
GG





@ t0ny:
Ich finde, daß Bilder aus der Käferperspektive einen eigenen
thread verdient haben. Vielleicht steuern ja noch andere ihre
Fotos bei ... Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## lazi (23. Oktober 2003)

Also mir is egal,ob du die Bilder hier reinstellst.Kannst ja hier den Link zu den "Käferbildern" machen;-)
gruß lazi


----------



## Lyxatros (14. November 2003)

Apropos Käfer,
hier ein vier Bilder welche ich im Frühling 2003 in einem Wald in Walenstadt, Schweiz mit meiner 4M Nikon CoolPix gemacht habe. Die Fotos wurden z. T. zugeschnitten und z. T. verkleinert.


----------



## möp (28. November 2003)

das 2. Bild erinnert mich an nen XP-Hintergrundbild 

gefällt mit trotzdem sehr gut

mfg
möp


----------

